# Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.



## wp-3d (24. Apr. 2011)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit habe ich einige Aquarienvideo von unseren seltenen Neuimporten aus Nordamerika gemacht.

Nun möchte ich sie euch nicht vorenthalten .  

Nr.1  Notropis lutipinnis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jn_wVFn-WnA

Nr.2  Etheostoma caeruleum ( Regenbogen Springbarsch)
http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d#p/u/5/PiWuGv8shqA

Nr.3 Lythrurus umbratilis Redfin shiner
http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d#p/u/2/VPH4BrZg0wU

oder den schon bekannten
Nr.4 Notropis chrosomus
http://www.youtube.com/user/wp3d#p/u/0/YWZxPJ3Lmv8

Viele der Fische befinden sich nun im Teich und ich hoffe, da sie aus nördlichen kühlen  Gebieten stammen auf eine erfolgreiche überwinterung und reichlich Nachwuchs.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

na - da bin ich aber sehr gespannt! 

Muss ich anbauen?


----------



## wp-3d (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Muss ich anbauen?




Hi Christine,

drück erst einmal beide Daumen.


Frohe Ostern


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Mach ich - aber wie soll ich dann schreiben 

Euch auch frohe Ostern!


----------



## wp-3d (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Mach ich - aber wie soll ich dann schreiben




mit den kleinen Fingern,

es geht 

ich habe es versucht.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

die erste Hürde ist überwunden,

die Springbarsche (Etheostoma caeruleum) haben Nachwuchs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmOxIGd8V9M&feature=channel_video_title


 



.


----------



## jochen (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner...

1a Hochachtung und Herzlichen Glückwunsch,
müssten dann wohl die ersten In Deutschland nach gezüchteten sein oder?

Sind die im Auqarium oder Teich nachgezogen?

weiterhin viel Erfolg damit...

wünscht,
Jochen


----------



## wp-3d (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



jochen schrieb:


> müssten dann wohl die ersten In Deutschland nach gezüchteten sein oder?
> Sind die im Auqarium oder Teich nachgezogen?





Hi Jochen,

als Beweis auf Foto und Film, 
dürften es die esten in Deutschland sein.


Aus dem www habe ich bisher nur 
einmal Bilder von einen amerikanischen Wissenschaftler gefunden.

Die Nachzuchten aus dem Teich sind die am Ende des Videos (von 1bis ca. 2cm) 
und der auf dem Bild, bisher erst 3 Stück gefunden.

Die noch nicht zählbaren kleine Nachzuchten am Anfang des Videos (ca. 4-7mm) sind aus Teich und Aquarium.


.


----------



## Bibo-30 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

wow, Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Christine (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

toll - ich wusste, wenn das einer hinkriegt....


----------



## Garfield (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hi,

finde ich absolut toll
Da ich selbst welche pflege, würde es mich schon interessieren, wie du sie pflegst, und wie du sie dazu gebracht hast abzulaichen.
Besonders die Bedingungen im Aquarium würden mich interessieren.


----------



## wp-3d (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



wp-3d schrieb:


> die Springbarsche (Etheostoma caeruleum) haben Nachwuchs.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmOxIGd8V9M&feature=channel_video_title






Hallo,

ein neues Video von den Kleinen mit Makros jetzt ca.10 Tage älter


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fa-Z6zYzSE&feature=channel_video_title


.


----------



## Sebbl (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

find Ich echt super das es mit der Nachzucht geklappt hat. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde wäre woher du die Fische beziehst. Sind ja alles Nordamerikaner, die bei uns in D nicht wirklich zu bekommen sind. Über eine Quellenangabe würd ich mich echt freuen. 

Gruß 
Sebastian


----------



## wp-3d (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Sebbl schrieb:


> Über eine Quellenangabe würd ich mich echt freuen.






Hi Sebastian,

von hier kamen ein paar kleine Sendungen.


.


----------



## wp-3d (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

nun einmal ein Video unter Wasser aus unseren kleinen Teich.

ab 1:48min gibt es auch grüne Fische.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ONDLj8QvZs&feature=channel_video_title[/yt]



.


----------



## Inken (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Eine tolle Aufnahme, super scharf! Und so klares Wasser..

Bei den vielen bunten Fischen könnte man meinen, du hättest ein Korallenriff im Garten! 

Die kleinen Grünen sehen klasse aus! Welche Fische sind das?


----------



## wp-3d (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Inken schrieb:


> Eine tolle Aufnahme, super scharf! Und so klares Wasser..
> Die kleinen Grünen sehen klasse aus! Welche Fische sind das?




Hi Inken,

es waren Aufnahmen vom Frühjahr, jetzt ist das Wasser leider nicht mehr so klar
es hat i.M. einen leichten Grünstich.

Die kleinen Grünen sind Etheostoma caeruleum ( Springbarsche) die Amis nennen sie Darters.

Auf dem nächsten Video sind die gleichen.
Sie können wie ein Camäleon die Farben von Grün über Dunkelblau, Orange bis Rot wechseln.
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PiWuGv8shqA&feature=channel_video_title [/yt]


----------



## Inken (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hi Werner!



wp-3d schrieb:


> es waren Aufnahmen vom Frühjahr, jetzt ist das Wasser leider nicht mehr so klar.



Das beruhigt mich.. 

Hab' ich das richtig verstanden: die kleinen rotschwarz geringelten Flitzer sind die gleichen wie die Grünen aus dem vorigen Video? 

Hammer.. 

Unglaublich, echte Verwandlungskünstler, die Darters! Gefallen mir richtig, richtig gut!


----------



## wp-3d (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Inken schrieb:


> Hab' ich das richtig verstanden: die kleinen rotschwarz geringelten Flitzer sind die gleichen wie die Grünen aus dem vorigen Video?



ja,
so ist es.


.


----------



## wp-3d (11. März 2012)

*AW: Notropis chrosomus*

Hallo,

heute mal wieder ein Video von Notropis chrosomus, gestern im Aquarienkeller.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3b10IvVOYc[/yt]


.


----------



## Goldi2009 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

Deine Fische machen sich gut bei mir. Sie haben schon den zweiten Nachwuchs innerhalb eines Jahres!!! Sehr vermehrungsfreudig. Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht. Nicht, dass mein Teich bald nur noch von Notropis bevölkert ist. lala1

Den Winter haben sie sehr gut überstanden, trotz der tiefen Temperaturen.


----------



## Shiva88 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

hallo Werner,

haben die Darters den Winter im Teich überstanden oder hast du Sie nach drinnen geholt?
Kann man die auch zur Geburtenkontrolle der Notropis und Shubinkin benutzen oder sind die zu klein dazu?

Liebe Grüße 

de Jacky


----------



## wp-3d (13. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Den Winter haben sie sehr gut überstanden, trotz der tiefen Temperaturen.





Hallo Anne,

das freut mich,

sind schon kleine vom letzten Jahr gesichtet worden?




@ de Jacky,

die Darter haben den Winter im Teich verbracht,
ich konnte schon einige Jungtiere vom letzten Jahr sichten.

Die Springbarsche halten sich überwiegend am Boden auf und greifen dort auch nur  Kleingetier was sie mit ihren max.8cm mit Minimaul überwältigen können.

Zum Teich ausräumen sind sie nicht geeignet. 



Hat denn schon einer eine Überpopulation von Notropis, die auch den Winter überlebt haben.


.


----------



## Shiva88 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Guten Morgen Werner,

ich habe ja bei mir mehrere Stufen mit groben Kies für die Notropis, gehen die Darter dann auch auf die ersteren Stufen oder bleiben sie wirklich nur an der Tiefsten Stelle?

Muss mann dann zufüttern oder finden sie im Gartenteich genug zum fressen?


----------



## Hagalaz (14. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Sehr schöne Tiere sind die alle komplett winterhart?
Also die __ Regenbogenelritze sowie die Springbarsche?


----------



## wp-3d (14. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo de Jacky,

ich würde für keinen Fisch groben Kies in den Teich bringen, er bringt auf längere Zeit nur Ärger.

Der Darter lebt überwiegend am Boden, dieses kann in einer flachen Zone auch bei 10 cm sein
Er bevorzugt wie der Notropis bewegtes Wasser und nur in der Strömung habe ich einen kleinen Bereich mit groben Kies. 
Alle anderen Flächen in den Teichen sind mit feinen Kies bis max. 12 mm.

In einen gut bewachsenen Teich finden sie wenn keine Überbesetzung mit anderen Fischen besteht immer genügend Lebendfutter.


.


----------



## wp-3d (14. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> sind die alle komplett winterhart?





Hallo Darius,

ja  


.


----------



## Shiva88 (15. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallöchen,
vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Kies beim bewegten Wasser.
Wir haben extra für die Notropis einen 1,5 m langen und 0,5 m breiten Bachlauf gemacht. Da würden sich ja dann auch die Darter wohl fühlen 

Wir werden uns nächstes Jahr einen Sonnenbarsch kaufen, vertragen die sich?

Und kann man von dir Darter kaufen?


----------



## canis (15. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Guten Abend

Ich habe zwar mit Notropis keine Erfahrung, wenn die maximalen Grössenangaben im Internet aber korrekt sind (8 cm), würde ich meine Hand nicht dafür ins Feuer legen, dass __ Sonnenbarsche nur Jungfische fressen. Man sollte Sonnenbarsche nicht unterschätzen und wenn sie etwas grösser sind, fressen sie überraschend grosse Fische.


----------



## Hagalaz (15. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Schade  hab leider kein Bachlauf  würden mir aber schon sehr gefallen. Brauch die unbedingt bewegtes Wasser zum wohl fühlen?


----------



## wp-3d (16. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Wir werden uns nächstes Jahr einen Sonnenbarsch kaufen, vertragen die sich?
> Und kann man von dir Darter kaufen?




Hallo,

zu den Sonnenbarsch hat David schon das passende geschrieben.

Zur Zeit werden noch keine Darter abgegeben, sie wurden im Winter kühl gehalten und müssen jetzt noch wachsen um die Geschlechter zu erkennen.
Das kann noch 2-3 Monate dauern.

@Darius,
Ein Bachlauf ist nicht zwingend notwendig, etwas Wasserbewegung vom Filter ist schon ausreichend.


.


----------



## Goldi2009 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

heute komme ich erst zum beantworten.  

Ja, Jungtiere von ca 2 cm, also kleine "Glasstäbchen" sowie ca. 4 cm große Fische. Gerade von den ganz kleinen bin ich total überrascht. Die können doch nicht vom vergangenen Jahr sein? Aber für dieses Jahr eigentlich auch noch zu früh? Keine Ahnung , jedenfalls sehr schön anzusehen, wie die kleinen Kerlchen im Schwarm schwimmen. 

Winterhart sind sie, das kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## wp-3d (17. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Goldi2009 schrieb:


> Jungtiere von ca 2 cm, also kleine "Glasstäbchen" sowie ca. 4 cm große Fische.





Hallo Anne,

so wie Du die Kleinen beschreibst tippe ich eher auf __ Moderlieschen vom letzten Jahr, 
kleine N.chrosomus sind sehr früh in Form und Farbe Ebenbilder der Eltern.

Siehe doch einmal in Elschen's Album ob es dort Ähnlichkeit mit ihren Moderlieschen gibt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/1236


.


----------



## Goldi2009 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

na, dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen! Bei Sonne versuche ich mal ein Foto zu schießen. Goldfische sind es jedenfalls keine. Kleine __ Moderlieschen hatte ich noch nicht. So ein Teich ist schon sehr interessant! Ich berichte in ein paar Wochen mal wieder.


----------



## Shiva88 (19. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

ich würfde eh erst im Juni oder Juli Fische kaufen, da sich ja der Teich erst einmal einfahren muss 

Aber freu mich schon total auf die tollen Fische (Notropis und vielleicht sogar Darter :beten )


----------



## Shiva88 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

eine Frage zu den Dartern hätte ich dann aber doch noch 

Sind diese Schwarmfische oder reichen drei bis vier Männchen?


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Sind diese Schwarmfische oder reichen drei bis vier Männchen?



Hallo,

Schwarmfische sind es nicht aber aber in Gruppen sollten sie schon gehalten werden, 4-5
Männchen passt bei dieser Gattung sehr gut.

Das Geschlerchterverhältnis ist extrem zu Gunsten der Männchen, wie wir auch jetzt bei der ältesten Nachwuchsgruppe feststellen können. 

Es sind aber sehr friedliche Tiere die ständig durch ein Imponiergehabe Stärke zeigen wollen
sich aber nie berühren oder gar verletzen.

Es ist schon lustig die kleinen Kobolde im Teich zu beobachten wenn sie wie eine Gruppe kleiner Kinder an der Folie bis Wasseroberfläche fangen spielen.

Aus Aquarium beobachtung sind sie im Wesen vergleichbar mit den Erdmännchen im Zoo, 
ein oder zwei liegen an höchster Stelle auf Einrichtungsgegenständen beobachten alles und wenn Futter kommt sitzen alle in Reih und Glied an der Frontscheibe.


----------



## Shiva88 (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

dann kannst du mir ja schon mal 5 Männchen reservieren


----------



## Garfield (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hi, 

wird ja gerne gemeckert, wenn was nicht klappt, deshalb von mir, nachträglich ein *sehr gut*.
Habe die Darter ja nun etwa 2 Wochen, sind tolle Tiere, aufgeweckt und neugierig.
Kontakt, Lieferung, Qualität war alles top.
Immer wieder gerne.


----------



## wp-3d (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Garfield schrieb:


> Habe die Darter ja nun etwa 2 Wochen, sind tolle Tiere, aufgeweckt und neugierig.
> Kontakt, Lieferung, Qualität war alles top.
> Immer wieder gerne.




Hallo Jeannot,

es freut uns, 
ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit den kleinen Flitzern.  


.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,
ich möchte mich dem Lob anschließen:
Die Notropis sind einfach wunderschön. Warum hatte ich nicht schon immer so einen Schwarm Flitzer im Teich?
Ich liebe sie 

Gruß Eva


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

vom Notropis chrosomus eine Diashow auf Video:

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXc6oKoG9_0&list=UUQTzyuIhzclXeZlA6amTXmQ&index=1&feature=plcp [/yt]


.


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner.

Tolle Bilder. 
Ist das die neue Selektion, die wir bei Nicole sehen durften?
Leider war das Wetter überhaupt nicht für gute Fotos/Sicht auf die Lütten gemacht (so ganz ohne Sonne und mit Nieselregen), sodass man die Farben der Weibchen am Freitag Abend zum Teil nur erahnen konnte....


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Annett schrieb:


> Ist das die neue Selektion, die wir bei Nicole sehen durften?



Hallo Annett,

Auf den Bildern sind die Elterntiere und Geschwister die in der Farbgebung schon stark von der Wildform abweichen, 
wobei bei Jungtieren schöne Weibchen mit blauen Köpfen und Brustflossen schon für uns schwer von Männchen zu unterscheiden sind.

Anfangs konnten die Männchen unter einer Lichtquelle wegen der typischen Blaufärbung der Köpfe und Brustflossen schnell aussortiert werden.

Bei älteren Tieren haben die Männer ein kräftiges neonblau auf dem Kopf, 
wobei die Weibchen ein dunkelblau/violett zeigen, was aber nicht so kräftig leuchtet.

Weiter hin kommen bei beiden Geschlechtern immer mehr mit den Perlmutt schillernden Schuppen auf dem Rücken. 

Wie Du schon schreibst zeigen die Tiere ihre volle Farbenpracht erst bei Sonnenlicht (schade) oder bei Blitzlicht z.B auf meinen Bildern. 



Die chrosomus im Teich bei Nacht unter einer LED beleuchtung (Taschenlampe) ist auch ein phantastisches Bild. 


Ps. Es waren in den letzten zwei Jahren schon immer einige in den Flossen Blau schimmernde
Weibchen im Verkauf, es sind dann keine farbschwachen Mänchen.

Um in Zukunft Gerüchte zu vermeiden, es kommen von uns nur noch Männchen in den Handel 
habe ich dem Friedhelm zum TT ausgesuchte Tiere mitgegeben.


.


----------



## pyro (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Werner, wie lange ist eigendlich die Lebenserwartung dieser Fische?

Ich mach mir da so meine Gedanken wenn ich erwachsene Fische kaufe und sich die Fische Deinen Worten nach im Teich nicht vermehren da die Jungfische nicht über den Winter kommen... wie lang hab ich was von den Fischen ehe die an Altersschwäche sterben??


----------



## wp-3d (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo pyro,

die Notropis brauchen bis zur Geschlechtsreife ca. ein Jahr, 
so kann man schon von einigen Jahren rechnen, 
genaues habe ich auch noch nicht erfahren.
Ich habe einmal von 6-7 Jahren gelesen.

Meine ältesten Tiere schwimmen im Teich und sind jetzt ca. 4 1/2 Jahre alt und sind noch putzmunter.

Wenn keine anderen Fische (Fressfeide) im Teich sind, kommen gelegentlich bei milden Winter auch Jungtiere durch.

Es gibt auch kleine Notropis chrosomus aus Warmwasser Aquarien Aufzucht für Teichhaltung,  
diese Tiere haben beim Einsatz in den Teich ab Spätsommer wenig Chance den Winter zu überleben.


.


----------



## doh (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,
ich hatte dir vorhin schon eine PN geschrieben.

Hm wieso sollten Jungtiere nicht überleben, sind diese so "anfälliger" wie andere Jungtiere, oder ist der Nachwuchs so gering?

Bin ich ja mal gespannt was die Racker bei mir im Teich anstellen 

Schönen Abend noch.
Marcel


----------



## wp-3d (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

habe ein neues Album angelegt.

Es sind seit 4 Jahren ausgesuchte Tiere die für die Zucht verwendet werden
und jetzt immer mehr auch farbenprächtige Nachkommen bringen.

Es wird aber noch einige Zeit brauchen bis einmal alle so aussehen.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/2104


----------



## wp-3d (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

da bisher jede Menge ohh und ahh kamen, lege ich noch etwas nach. 

Es sind die gleichen selektierten Zuchttiere in Balzfärbung, wie sie nur mit Cam. zu sehen sind.


                   


.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Schöööööööön!


----------



## wp-3d (5. Juli 2012)

*Notropis chrosomus Selektion Typ Wp-Colorfire*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Schöööööööön!



Hallo Christine,

Danke 

wenigstens ein Kommentar. 

.


----------



## bilderzaehler (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

So ein Mist . . . hätt ich doch nur nen größeren Teich gebaut. Zumindest nen tieferen . . . meine Pfütze hat nur 50 cm.

Tolle Fische, sehr schön näher gebracht . . . danke fürs Zeigen.

 Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Thomas 

so lange ist das ja nicht her , du müstest ja noch wissen wo die Schippe steht ,leg los noch ist es nicht zu spät 

@ Wp 

Deine Bilder wie immer supietoll

Was machen den die Koi mit den kleinen und sollte man mit dem Filtereinlaf was machen ,so wie damals beim Manta, im Auspuffentrohr, ein Gitter rein das die Penner nicht drin schlafen.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## wp-3d (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Was machen den die Koi mit den kleinen und sollte man mit dem Filtereinlaf was machen




Hallo Patrick,

der Notropis ist es gewohnt in Flüssen ein Leben lang gegen die Strömung zu schwimmen.

Er hält sich auch überwiegend im oberen Bereich des Teiches.

Sollte mal einer in den Filtereinlauf gelangen kann es ein krankes geschwächtes Tier sein.

Meine vertragen sich sehr gut mit den Koi, auch wenn sie ein Schwarm von ca. 300 St sind,
haben sie noch keinen überwältigt. 

Jetzt im Ernst, die Koi sind sind zu träge und haben keine Chance bei den kleinen Raketen.

Neuerdings werden, weil irgendjemand die Notropis als Elritzen benannt hat, die Tiere als Parasitenfresser und Karpfenlausvertilger für Koiteiche angeboten. 

Koi mit Notropis
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkQjEzc-Bpk[/yt]

.


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Meine vertragen sich sehr gut mit den Koi, auch wenn sie ein Schwarm von ca. 300 St sind,
> haben sie noch keinen überwältigt.
> .



*gacker*


----------



## Goldi2009 (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

endlich komme ich mal dazu, Dir von den Fischbabys zu erzählen. Es sind wirklich alles Notropis Chrosomus gewesen!!! Nun hat sich der alte Bestand schon vielfach vermehrt, inzwischen sind es ca. 40 - 50 __ Kleinfische! :shock Verschiedene Altersstufen. Nächstes Jahr gebe ich ein paar ab.

Ich denke, ich habe hier sehr gute Bedingungen. Strömung ist vorhanden, es ist wunderschön den Fischen zuzusehen, wie sie gegen diese anschwimmen! Einfach ganz tolle Fische! In der Paarungszeit sind die Farben prächtig und sie jagen sich sehr lebhaft im Schwarm. Ich kann sie wirklich nur jedem empfehlen!

Danke für die tollen Fische, Werner!


----------



## wp-3d (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Anne,

das freut mich, 

ein paar Bilder vom Nachwuchs wären auch schön. 


.


----------



## doh (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Da melde ich mich auch mal kurz zu Wort.
Ich wollte einmal nachfragen wie das ausschaut wenn die kleinen Racker Ablaichen.
Ich habe jetzt schon mehrfaches Jagen untereinander gesehen, auch die Färbungen sind vorhanden.
Vor 2Tagen konnte ich sehen wie ein Tier, zumindest sah es so aus, ganz viele rote Punkte in den Sand wedelte.
Habe jetzt auch schon mehrer solcher roten Flecken auf dem Sandgrund entdeckt, sind das Eier?

________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## wp-3d (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Marcel,

wie das ablaichen im Teich aussieht kannst Du im nachfolgenden Video sehen, 
sie machen es über groben Kieseln und die Eier sind durchsichtig, leicht Gelb und zu klein um sie im Teich auf Sand zu sehen.


[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAPab7FlxnU&feature=BFa&list=UUQTzyuIhzclXeZlA6amTXmQ[/yt]

.


----------



## doh (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Danke für das Video Werner 
Dann habe ich mir das ganze wohl nur eingebildet, wobei ich mal Versuche ein Foto von den rötlichen Punkten zu machen.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Miteinander,

die Nachwuchsfrage interessiert mich auch sehr... Mittlerweile haben die Notropis schon mehrfach "gefischelt" und dabei ihre wundervolle Laichfärbung gezeigt. Bis jetzt aber ohne Ergebnis...

Anne, wie lange hast du denn die Notropis im Teich und welche besonderen Bedingungen hast du? Strömung ist klar...
Kannst du mal Bilder einstellen?

Gruß Eva


----------



## CoolNiro (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

meine heuer bei Euch erworbenen Notropis haben auch schon Nachwuchs,
dürften so an die 50 Stück sein. Ich freu mich riesig.

Vielen Dank nochmal und schöne Grüße auch an Michael,
Andy


----------



## wp-3d (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Andy,

hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn es in deinem Fischparadies nicht klappt, 
wo sollte es sonst Nachwuchs geben. 


Ps. Grüße sind übermittelt.


----------



## Goldi2009 (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

die sind so was von schnell! Ich versuche es die Tage nochmal mal mit ein paar Bildern!



Hallo Eva,

ich habe einen ganz normalen Teich, zudem relativ klein. Den Rücklauf des Filters habe ich so eingerichtet, dass dadurch eine schöne Strömung entsteht. Das Wasser läuft nicht von oben ins Wasser, sondern wird nochmal umgeleitet, dass es waagerecht in den Teich strömt. Versteht das jetzt einer?  Jedenfalls stehen da die Notropis immer schön in der Strömung. So süß!
Zusätzlich erfreuen sie sich an der Rückströmung des Skimmers im anderen Bereich des Teiches.

Ablaichen tun sie zu meinem Entsetzen oft über der Pumpe, so dass ich immer denke, alle Eier werden abgesaugt. Dem ist aber nicht so, wie man am Nachwuchs feststellen kann. 

Die Goldfische scheinen die Brut auch nicht zu fressen, nur ihre eigene, die __ Frösche ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Anne,

so ganz verstehe ich das nicht aber du wolltest ja eh noch Bilder einstellen, gell?
Ich versuche das auch noch heute Abend, da sich meine Notropis auch einen interessanten Platz zum Fischeln ausgesucht haben. 
Strömung habe ich eigentlich keine, nur einen Ort, wo´s aus dem Pflanzenfilter rein plättschert, nur da wird gelaicht. Ansonsten sind sie überall, nur nicht im flachen Wasser - dort ist´s wohl aufgrund der Pflanzenentwicklung zu eng geworden...

Gruß Eva


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Schon bin ich wieder da
Also mit Bilder:


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

sorry - mein internet läuft nicht stabil  und gleich nochmal sorry, die Bildqualität entspricht leider auch nicht dem hier üblichen hohen Niveau
Ich versuchs nochmal mit Bildern: 
Himmelarschundzwirnkreitzkieseldunnerwettermilecktsamarmscheißklumpverreckts..
es klappt net:evil
ich geb auf für heute
geknickte grüße von eva


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Aha - da sind ja doch Bilder in meinem 1. Versuch 
Na gut smoki
Nur noch ne kleine Erklärung, die "Einplättscherstellle" liegt direkt über einer ehemals bepflanzenten Planztasche  die Pflanze ist nach Anlage des Pflanzenfilters kaputtgegangen, übriggeblieben sind die veralgten Reste in Kies und dieser Kies ist es wohl, was die Notropis dahin zieht. Die gesammte Fläche ist echt klein und wenn gefischelt wird, geht´s da zu wie auf dem Busbahnhof... mit Überdachung sozusagen..
Kann man sich das jetzt vorstellen? 
LG Eva


----------



## Shiva88 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen,

Ich bin soooooooooo neidisch, der einzige Fischnachwuchs den ich sichten kann sind die Goldis 

Keine Ahnung warum, aber die Notropis wollen bei mir nicht die roten Badeanzüge anziehen 

LG Jacky


----------



## wp-3d (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum, aber die Notropis wollen bei mir nicht die roten Badeanzüge anziehen



Hallo Jacky,

liegt der Teich im Schatten,
die Notropis mögen im Sommer warmes Wasser bis 25°C 
und bei Sonnenschein glitzern sie am schönsten. 

.


----------



## Shiva88 (9. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

mein Teich hat leider noch zu viel Sonne, hab aus der Not heraus sogar zwei Sonnenschirme aufgestellt, weil an den vereinzelten Sonnentage das Oberflächenwasser auch schon mal 28° C hatte 

an der Sonne kann es also nicht liegen :?

Kann es auch sein, dass sich die Notropis Tagsüber verfärbt haben, wenn ich auf Arbeit war und abends dann wieder normal gefärbt waren und die Darter den Laich weggeputzt haben? Die sind nämlich sehr gerne zwischen den kleinen Steinen, die ich eigentlich für die Notropis verlegt hatte.

Da fällt mir aber noch eine andere Frage ein, da du grad mal on bist  :

Wenn ich deine Darter so sehe sind die so schön bunt und meine bleiben grau-braun, woran kann das liegen?

LG


----------



## baddie (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

moin, 

also ich kann da auch schon mitreden 
Hatte EndeMai/Anfang Juni beim Werner ein paar von den Kleinen abgeholt. 

Gestern habe ich im Teich "Unkraut" gerupft und den UW Urwald gelichtet und da kamen dann auch bestimmt 30-40 kleine zum Vorschein ...und das trotz __ Wels, Sonnenbarsch, Stichlingen und Goldorfen im Teich 

Haben die eigentlich ne bestimmte Laichzeit oder können die immer wenn es warm genug ist ? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



baddie schrieb:


> Haben die eigentlich ne bestimmte Laichzeit oder können die immer wenn es warm genug ist ?



Im Aquarium bei konstanten Temperaturen laichen Sie alle paar Wochen ab.


----------



## wp-3d (11. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Jacky,

ich war nicht mehr on. 

Wassertemperaturen von 28°C an der Oberfläche sind kurzzeitig für viele Fische kein Problem, wenn genügend Sauerstoff vorhanden ist.

Ja sie unterbrechen nachts die Eiablage und nehmen wieder normale Farbe an,
am nächsten Morgen geht es in Hochzeitsfarben wieder weiter. 

Wenn die Steine für die Eiablage zu groß sind geht jeder Fisch in die Hohlräume und verspeist die Eier, auch die Notropis.

Ich würde zusätzlich feine Kiesel als untere Schicht verwenden, so das nur die Eier hinein rieseln können. 

Wenn sich die Darter wohlfühlen sollten wenigstens 1-2 dominante Männchen dauerhaft kräftige Farben zeigen, 
die anderen halten sich in der Farbe dezent zurück sind dennoch keine grauen Mäuse. 

@ Dirk,
Ab Wassertemperaturen über 18°C laichen sie im Teich mehrmals.

.


----------



## Shiva88 (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

die drei Steinhaufen sind auf Kies verlegt, daran dürfte es also nicht liegen. Naja, ist ja nicht soo schlimm, dass die kleinen nicht gleich im ersten Jahr laichen, ist halt nur schade, weil es die großen ja auch vormachen 

Zu den Dartern:
Dann ist wohl irgendwas im oder am Teich, was ihnen nicht zusagt. Wenn sie auf dem Sandboden sind würde man sie glatt übersehen, wenn sie nicht den schwarzen Strich auf dem Rücken hätten und es ist eher selten, dass ich mal drei von den fünf in der Gruppe sehe, sie schwimmen (oder springen ) meist einzeln im Teich rum. Keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann :?

LG jacky


----------



## wp-3d (13. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Zu den Dartern:
> Dann ist wohl irgendwas im oder am Teich, was ihnen nicht zusagt. Wenn sie auf dem Sandboden sind würde man sie glatt übersehen




Hallo Jacky,

ich denke der helle Sandboden ist das Problem, die Darter passen sich immer den Untergrund an.
Zum anderen leben sie gewöhnlich zwischen Geröll um bei Gefahr schnell in Hohlräume zu flüchten.

Ich würde im Strömungsbereich eine Fläche mit feinen dunklen Kies bestreuen und zusätzlich
Versteckmöglichkeiten anbieten, kleine dunkle Röhrchen oder Lochziegel.

Wenn sie sich sicher fühlen werden sie die Scheu verlieren und Farbe zeigen.

.


----------



## baddie (14. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Werner, was hast Du mir da für Exemplare gegeben ? 

Die tuns schon wieder :?
Wahre Sexmonster 
 ...aber Farbenprächtig 

Mönsch die jetzigen Jungen schaffens doch niemals noch gross und stark zu werden damit sie auch den Winter überstehen.


----------



## Shiva88 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Montag hab ich mich noch gefragt ob meine Notropis überhaupt wissen, was Arterhaltung ist und siehe da:

Stehe gestern Abend am Teich und traue meinen Augen kaum, violette bis dunkelrote kleine Fischis 
Waren zwar schon am umfärben, aber man konnte noch schön erkennen, dass sie den ganzen Tag beschäftigt waren 

LG Jacky


----------



## Shiva88 (23. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallöchen zusammen,

kleines Update:

Gestern habe ich doch tatsächlich einen kleinen Darter entdeckt, so zwischen 2 und 3 cm groß 

LG Jacky


----------



## wp-3d (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Shiva88 schrieb:


> Gestern habe ich doch tatsächlich einen kleinen Darter entdeckt, so zwischen 2 und 3 cm groß




Hallo,

Glückwunsch 

Die Männer werden spätestens beim Balzen die volle Farbenpracht gezeigt haben. 



.


----------



## Garfield (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hi,

noch ne Frage zu den Shinern.
Ich habe also gestern zu meiner masslosen überraschung einen Schwarm Jungfische entdeckt. Und das , ohne jemals eine Laichfärbung bei den Tieren gesehen zu haben.
Oder gibt es eine Variante, die nicht komplett rot wird, sondern so schillernd blau bleibt beim Laichen ?

Die Kleinen sind nun wohl so etwa 2cm für die grössten.
überstehen die den Winter, sprich, ist da noch Zeit genug um sich eine Speckschicht anzufuttern ?
Wie gross müssten sie sein, um keine Probleme zu bekommen.
Goldfische kommen regelmässig über den Winter, aber die schlüpfen auch schon früher.

Nebenbei, wenn mich jemand wegen der Goldorfen beruhigen könnte, wäre ich auch froh, da sind drei im Frühjahr erschienen, und es wäre schön, wenn die auch den Winter überstehen könnten.


----------



## Uwe.SH (2. März 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo

Bei und waren es gestern 14 C in der Sonne.
Und ich habe gleich, den rest Eis vom Teich genommen, und geschaut was die Fische machen.
Ob meine Nordamerikaner noch leben, am Grund ( 1m)  hatte ich eine Temp. von 5C.
Die N. chrosomus schwammen recht mobil umher.

LG Uwe


----------



## wp-3d (29. März 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

Ein kurzes Video von einer Notropis chrosomus Zuchtgruppe
im Aquarium.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjmveJML46Q[/yt]
z.Zt.nur für Aquarienhaltung, ab 15°C Wassertemperatur auch ganzjährig im Teich einsetzbar.


Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Osterfest.


----------



## Shiva88 (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo an alle,

nachdem nun endlich das Eis weg ist saß ich gestern so an meinem kleinen Teich und was habe ich da entdeckt? Die Springbarsche haben Ihrem Namen alle ehre gemacht und haben sich munter von einer Ebene zur anderen gejagt und zwar nicht nur die, die ich von Werner bekommen habe, sondern auch Jungtiere 
Vielen dank an Werner, hätte nicht gedacht, das die Jungtiere bei dem Winter überlebt haben.

LG


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Moin,
hast Du denn mal Bilder zu Deinen Springbarschen?
Gerade gegoogelt... und die Bilder, die es dort hat, da schauen Springbarsche klasse aus...


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ein kurzes Video von einer Notropis chrosomus Zuchtgruppe
> im Aquarium.
> z.Zt.nur für Aquarienhaltung, ab 15°C Wassertemperatur auch ganzjährig im Teich einsetzbar.
> .



Diese Notropis durfte ich im letzten Jahr in MacPom bei "thundergirl" bewundern,
als sie in den großen Teich eingesetzt wurden, eine herrliche Farbenpracht.
Nicole, hast Du sie denn schon gesehen im Teich, jetzt nach dem Winter?


----------



## Shiva88 (12. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

leider nicht und da ich einen sehr hellen Untergrund habe (Sand) färben Sie sich anscheinend nur zur Laichzeit so aufällig, aber wie schon Werner sagte ist es toll zu zusehen, wie sie wie Erdmännchen miteinander spielen und sich gegenseitig "jagen". dazu brauche sie aber auch ihre Eingewöhnungszeit. Letztes Jahr konnte ich sie nur selten sehen, aber anscheinend haben sie sich eingewöhnt denn sobald gestern die Sonne rauskam sprangen sie von einer Ebene auf die nächste und wieder zurück


----------



## klaus G (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

hi Leute
Bei mir haben die Darter den Winter im Bachlauf sehr gut überstanden. Der Nachwuchs vom vorigen Jahr ist auch gut gewachsen und sehr gut genährt. Ich hoffe, das ich dieses Jahr wieder einiges an Nachzuchten zu verzeichnen habe und mir dann eine schöne große Gruppe zusammen stellen kann.
Hätte nie gedacht das ich mit dem einen Paar Nachwuchs erziehlen werde. Aber manchmal läuft es besser als man denkt


----------



## Thundergirl (16. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hey Eva-Maria,

nein leider habe ich die Notropis bisher noch nicht zwischen dem Goldfischnachwuchs ausmachen können. Einen hatte ich vor einigen Wochen mal im Kescher beim Algen fischen. Dieser machte einen sehr guten Eindruck. Aber an der Oberfläche habe ich sie noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## wp-3d (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

heute einen seltenen Europäischen Vertreter, Salaria fluviatilis (Süßwasserschleimfisch) die meisten Schleimfische ( Blenniden) bewohnen alle Weltmeere. 
Die Salaria fluviatilis haben es irgendwann einmal vom Mittelmeer in die angrenzenden Süßgewässer geschafft und leben heute im Flüssen und Seen rund um dem Mittelmeer.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ASSlwL32dZc[/yt]


----------



## baddie (24. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Eva-Maria schrieb:


> Diese Notropis durfte ich im letzten Jahr in MacPom bei "thundergirl" bewundern,
> als sie in den großen Teich eingesetzt wurden, eine herrliche Farbenpracht.
> Nicole, hast Du sie denn schon gesehen im Teich, jetzt nach dem Winter?



Hi Eva, 

bin zwar nicht Nicole aber mein Schwarm vom Werner sind schon volle Pulle im Teich unterwegs. 
Auch ein Schwarm von ca 25 Jungfischen zeigt sich nun regelmässig 
Mönsch das die so ergiebig sind...trotz Orfen,Koi,__ Wels und Stichlingen.... im ersten Jahr hätt ich nicht gedacht 

Ma sehen was zum Vorschein kommt wenn ich den "Unterwasserwald fälle" :shock


----------



## wp-3d (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



baddie schrieb:


> Auch ein Schwarm von ca 25 Jungfischen zeigt sich nun regelmässig   Mönsch das die so ergiebig sind.





Hallo Baddie,

wahrscheinlich sind es junge __ Stichlinge. 

.


----------



## pyro (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Sind diese Notropis eigendlich auch noch geeignet wenn man __ Molche im Teich hat oder beisst sich das?


----------



## wp-3d (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

da sehe ich eher Probleme durch Insektenlarven z.B. __ Libellen, die sich wie die __ Molche zwischen den Pflanzen aufhalten.
Der N. chrosomus ist friedlich, der dem Kleingetier nicht hinterherjagt, er hält sich überwiegend im bewegten Wasser auf. 
Was sich dort zufällig vor der Schnauze befindet und hineinpasst wird wahrscheinlich auch im Magen landen, 
das geschieht aber auch bei jedem anderen Friedfisch. 

Wir halten neben den N. chrosomus auch Zwerggarnelen in den Aquarien und wie im Video zu sehen werden die 2 mm Jung-Garnelen auch Groß. 
[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uSihea1sKg[/yt]

.


----------



## pyro (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Es ist häufig die Rede von bewegtem Wasser... was ist wenn bei mir der Filter nicht immer läuft sondern jeden Tag nur ca. 2 Stunden?

Die Frühjahrsaktion ist nicht schlecht... da muss ich schnell überlegen.

Mit welchem Paketdienst kommen die Fische eigendlich?


----------



## wp-3d (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



pyro schrieb:


> Es ist häufig die Rede von bewegtem Wasser... was ist wenn bei mir der Filter nicht immer läuft sondern jeden Tag nur ca. 2 Stunden?




Hi Feuerwerker,

willst mich doch jetzt nicht veräppeln?
Du bist jetzt schon einige Zeit hier im Forum und weißt schon das Filter 24h am Tag laufen sollten!
Ich denk Du verwechselt es mit irgendeinem Wasserspiel was auch nur in der Nacht einen Sinn hätte.

Die Spedition bei uns ist TNT, sie haben auch die Genehmigung Wirbeltiere zu befördern, 
was sie sich auch sehr gut bezahlen lassen und auch regelmäßig erhöhen. 

.


----------



## pyro (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner,

ich will Dich nicht veräppeln und ja ich weis das wohl bei 99,999% aller Teichbesitzer der Filter 24h läuft. Bei mir aber nicht und bislang kann ich nichts nachteiliges feststellen. Wasser ist klar und Tiere bis zum Molch sind quietschfidel.
Wird das ein Problem für Deine Fische?


TNT damit kann ich auch Feuerwerk versenden aber statt 2 Kartons per TNT ist ne kleine Einwegpalette mit 5 Kartons per Spedition billiger. Fazit... ja, sehr teuer.


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Jürgen,

bei dem Besatz wirst Du auch nicht merken, dass der Filter nicht richtig arbeitet. 
Das merkst Du erst, wenn es ernst wird - sprich: wenn Du eine Bande Wasserschweinchen im Teich hast. 
Dazu zählen die Notropis übrigens nicht. 
Wenn Du sonst keine Fische hast und sparsamst fütterst, brauchst Du eigentlich gar keinen Filter. 
Aber Strömung brauchen die kleinen Racker schon, schließlich ist das ihr natürlicher Lebensraum.


----------



## pyro (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine Fische, somit also kein Futter im Teich.

Irgendwie würd ich das Angebot von Werner gern nutzen welches heute endet aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den schönen Fischen einen guten Lebensraum bieten kann und ob die sich bei mir wohl fühlen... ???


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

 meine Notropis sind seit dem Herrentag auch endlich wieder aufgetaucht.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

das hat aber gedauert, 
wie tief ist den der Teich, das sie sooo lange brauchten.


.


----------



## Thundergirl (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

In dem Teil in dem die Notropis zur Zeit sind, ist es ca. 1,20 m tief, vielleicht etwas weniger. In ein paar Wochen haben sie dann auch den 1,80 tiefen Teil zur Verfügung

Werner bist du eventuell am Montag den 03.06. vormittags zu Hause? Wenn alles klappt übernachten Mathias2508 und ich von der TT-Rücktour bei Friedhelm und wir würden ganz gerne einmal kurz bei dir vorbeischauen und noch den einen oder anderen Notropis für meinen Teich einpacken.


----------



## wp-3d (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*



Thundergirl schrieb:


> bist du eventuell am Montag den 03.06. vormittags zu Hause?



Zur Zeit ist noch nichts geplant, aber genaues kann ich jetzt noch nicht sagen da wir von einen auf den anderen Tag
auf Reise sein können. 
Wenn es nicht klappt melde ich mich.


----------



## Uwe.SH (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo

Hier sind meine, ist nicht das beste Bild.


----------



## wp-3d (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Uwe,

ich freu mich immer über Bilder der kleinen Nordamerikaner. 

Nur das Wasser auf dem Bild sieht nicht sehr gut aus.
Es ist nur ein kleiner Ausschnitt vom Teich und kann auch täuschen.

Mach doch einmal ein Bild vom ganzen Teich.

Sollte das Wasser, wie ich es sehe, trüb und mit Schaumbildung sein, sollte etwas an der Filterung
optimiert werden. Eine Damenstrumpfhose am Filterauslauf für ein paar Tage würde schon einige 
Schwebstoffe aus dem Wasser nehmen  und die Wasserbelastung verringern.

Ein 30%iger Wasserwechsel währe die erste Option und ist nie verkehrt.


.


----------



## Uwe.SH (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner

Das Licht war an dem Tag schlecht, um Bilder zu machen.
Die Blasen kommen vom Ausströmstein ( Luftpumpe )
Es hatte auch sehr lange geregnet, und es hat etwas Erde eingespült.

In dem Becken 1800 L halte ich nur die Notropis, Pflanzen sind auch im Teich.


----------



## Michel62 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner

Die Fische sind gut angekommen. Nochmal vielen Dank. 

Liebe Grüße 

Michael




https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/37541


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Liebe Notropisfreunde, 
Auch in meinem  Tümpel schwimmt seit letztem Jahr ein kleiner Schwarm von ca. 20 bis 25 dieser wundervollen Fische. Letztes Jahr haben diese auch im Juli - also vergleichsweise spät - wenn ich mich hier so umschaue abgelaicht. Leider mit Verlusten - drei der  Damens musste ich in voller Laichfärbung tot abfischen. :shock
Als möglichen Grund identifizierte ich die Ablaichstellle: der Einlauf vom Pflanzenfilter, dort hatte sich so eine Art Dach gebildet. Das Geschehen dort erinnerte stark an eine Bushaltestelle 
Diese Stelle wurde nun entschärft - also ohne Dach an dem man sich verletzen kann. Aktuelle Temperatur ist 21 Grad - ich warte und warte - nix passiert. Der ein oder andere Bock hat vielleicht den Ansatz einer beginnenden Färbung - die Mädels sind eher dick geworden. Muss ich mir Sorgen machen? Ich zeig sie euch mal:

Lg Eva


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Miteinander, 
Irgendwie konnte ich nur ein Bild hochladen hat sich da was geändert, oder stelle ich mich wieder zu doof an
Also noch eins - Sorry für die miese Qualität....


----------



## ziemlicherneuling (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Miteinander, meine Sorgen waren unbegründet. Der Busbahnhof ist wieder eröffnet. Weil ich hier immer mit so tollen Bildern erfreut werde, wollte ich auch mal was beitragen.
Lg Eva


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

moin,
leider kann ich die Fischis nur ahnen auf dem letzten Bild...
Du hast nicht zufällig einen Polfilter, den Du vor's Objektiv setzen kannst,
damit die Wasserspiegelung aufgehoben wird?


----------



## Vera44 (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Werner, hallo zusammen!

Ich hab auch mal versucht ein paar Bilder zu machen. Aber Mann die sind ja so schnell. Vielleicht kann man wenigstens auf einem der Bilder was erkennen.


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo
Hab mich hier mal durchgelesen , ich finde die kleinen Mega .
Hab aber leider nichts gelesen wieviel Platz die kleinen brauchen ...?
Hab ( noch ) knapp 7000 Liter und einen Besatz von 40 Fischen im Moment den ich aber Reduziere.


----------



## lotta (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hi Michael
vielleicht wäre es keine schlechte Idee,  
in dieser Saison, 
erstmal deine Fische noch ein wenig zu reduzieren
und alle Werte in den Griff zu bekommen
Danach, den Winter zu nutzen, um ausführliche Informationen über diverse Fischarten
einzuholen...
Dann kannst du im kommenden Frühjahr, neu durchstarten


----------



## Michael H (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Das Reduzieren geht am Samstag schon los , da bekommen 10 Goldfische ein neues und größeres Zuhause .
Dann hab ich noch einen Abnehmer für weitere 10 Stück , am Schluß sollten es nur noch __ Shubunkin´s werden .
Deshalb ja meine Frage ob das dann reicht für 20 Notropis.........
Dieses Jahr ist kein Thema mehr wenn für das was fürs Nächste ...............


----------



## wp-3d (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Sonnenbarsch Lepomis marginatus (Dollar Sunfish)

Ein bis max. 10cm kleiner und in Deutschland seltener Nordamerikaner.


 

.


----------



## Podencofan (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Mannomannomann, lieber Werner,

mit diesen wunderschönen Videos und Fotos hast du mir ja jetzt einen ganz schönen Floh ins Ohr ... äh... Fisch in Kopf gesetzt.... äh.... einen unschlagbaren Anreiz für meinen Teichumbau 2014 geliefert, denn diese Notropis sind ja wohl ein absolutes MUST HAVE!!! 

Meine Güte, einfach nur wunderschön!!!! Bin ja nur heilfroh, dass mein Teich erst noch umgebaut werden muss, sonst würde ich ja jetzt schon bei deinem Herbstangebot zulangen müssen! 

Neenee, da bleibe ich vernünftig und schaffe im neuen Teich erst mal den richtigen Platz für die Rasselbande. Da wäre ich dann auch schon bei meiner Frage:

Da ich keinen Bachlauf habe, würde ich bei mir einen Bereich von ca. 1,20 x 1,70 als Flachwasserzone mit 20? 30? cm Tiefe vorsehen wollen - dunklen, feinen Kies als Grund und leichter Bepflanzung mit was am besten? Ich finde diesen Unterwasserwald in deinem Video (da, wo ab 1:48 der grüne Fisch auftaucht ) sehr schön. Mit welchen Pflanzen hast du da gestaltet? Ach so, für eine entsprechende Strömung würde ich in diesem Bereich natürlich sorgen. Muss ich sonst noch was beachten? 

Ähm, da fällt mir ein: Könnten meine Krebse ein Problem für die Kleinen werden? Meine __ Schnecken haben sie dieses Jahr alle niedergemacht.  

Viele Grüße,
Jenny


----------



## wp-3d (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo Jenny,

ein Bachlauf ist nicht notwendig, Wasserbewegung vom Filterauslauf reicht ihnen.
Der Unterwasserwald zu dem Zeitpunkt wo der grüne Fisch (Etheostoma caeruleum)
auftaucht sind einfach nur grobe Kiesel mit Fadenalgenbewuchs, das kommt von selber.

__ Schnecken sind für einen Krebs eine leichte Beute, auch kann er einmal einen kleinen Fisch im Schlaf erwischen, dieses ist aber sehr, sehr selten.

.


----------



## Goofy77 (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Seltene Notropis, Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co.*

Hallo,

das mit dem Filterauslauf kann ich bestätigen. 

Hatte mir im Juli 50 junge Notropis bei Werner bestellt und extra eine Strömungspumpe angeschafft.

Die Lieblingsstelle der kleinen Racker ist aber immer noch der Filterauslauf... Dort werfen die sich immer mit Elan in den Strudel und schwimmen darin. 

In der Zone mit Pumpe und Kiesel sind sie zwar auch aber deutlich weniger.

Jetzt hoffe ich auf einen milden Winter und darauf das alle überleben. .. :beten :beten :beten


----------



## Goofy77 (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

nach dem "Winter" ein kleines Update...

Meinen 50 Notropis geht es sehr gut, wachsen fleißig weiter.

Gestern haben wir den Feiertag genutzt und waren bei Werner und haben uns seine Anlage mal live angesehen, sehr beeindruckend! Danke nochmal dafür.

Gleichzeitig habe ich "Nachschub" für meine Rasselbande mitgenommen. Haben sich sofort mit den anderen verbündet und sorgen jetzt für richtig Schwung im Teich. Sind jetzt knapp über 100 Notropis. 

Anbei mal ein Foto und Video von gestern. Leider nur spontan mit Handy gemacht... Evtl. mache ich morgen bei Sonnenschein noch ein paar Bilder mit der "richtigen" Kamera.


----------



## wp-3d (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,


nun weiß ich auch  wer Goofy ist. 
Jetzt hast DU einen schönen Schwarm, ich wünsche viel Spaß mit den kleinen.  


.


----------



## ingo 66 (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Werner,
diese Lepomis marginatus.....bist Du stolzer Besitzer?Falls ja,-wie sieht es bei denen mit dem Aggro-Potential aus?L.Gibbosus ist in dieser Beziehung ja ein echter Raufbold.

Grüße
Ingo


----------



## wp-3d (4. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ingo,

leider hat sich bis jetzt erst einer blicken lassen, nun kann ich noch nicht sagen ob sie auch winterhart sind.
Da auch die kleinen 80 mm Tiere Reviere bilden, lassen sie auch andere kleine Fische nicht einfach in ihr Gebiet.
Ich konnte auch im Aquarium kein Kampfspuren (verletzte Flossen) feststellen.
Als Raufbolde würde ich die kleinen nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## Goofy77 (20. Mai 2014)

Das Sommerwetter bekommt meinen gar nicht... 

Gestern fingen die ersten an sich zu färben, heute ist schon die Mehrheit in "Hochzeitsstimmung" unterwegs... Muss ziemlich zur Sache gehen im Teich, habs noch nicht live gesehen aber meine Frau ist ziemlich entsetzt!!!


----------



## Goofy77 (21. Mai 2014)

falls es noch andere User gibt die sich für Notropis interessieren...

habe gestern noch ein paar Bilder und Videos gemacht und ein Album dazu erstellt. Findet ihr in meinem Profil.

@ Werner: vielen Dank nochmal! Wir sind alle sehr happy mit den Tieren!!!


----------



## wp-3d (21. Mai 2014)

Na das ist einmal ein Hammer Bild, 
Gratulation


----------



## Goofy77 (21. Mai 2014)

So... Hat gedauert, hier noch ein Link zum Unterwasservideo von gestern abend:


----------



## wp-3d (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Frank,

das ist genial, unter Wasser mit Smartphone.

.


----------



## Sternenstaub (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo Werner, 
heute sind die Notropis angekommen und alle fit und agil.

LG Angelika


----------



## Michael H (4. Juni 2014)

Hallo
Einfach genial die Kerlchen .
Es wird die Zeit kommen , in der die auch bei mir ihre Kreise schwimmen ....


----------



## wp-3d (5. Juni 2014)

Sternenstaub schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> heute sind die Notropis angekommen und alle fit und agil.



Hallo Angelika,
ich habe gar nicht mitbekommen das Du bestellt hast,
alles hinter meinem Rücken mit dem Junior klar gemacht? 

Viel Spaß mit den Kleinen. 


.


----------



## Michel62 (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
wie lange ist bei den Fischen eigentlich die Laichzeit ? Ich hatte die Fische am Montag morgen in voller Pracht und totall aufgeregt auf einem Haufen erwicht. Leider sind die 6 großen Elritzen ständig um sie herum  geschwirrt ( vermutlich um sich den Laich zu schnappen ), am Abend sahen sie dann wieder so aus wie immer. Ist die Laichzeit wirklich so kurz ? Muß auch dazu sagen das ich nicht regelmässig im Garten beim Teich bin.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Goofy77 (12. Juni 2014)

Also bei mir waren es bisher (3x) immer so 1-2 Tage, je nach Temperatur... Habe heute morgen gesehen das einige gerade anfangen sich zu färben. Denke morgen und evtl. Samstag geht's dann wieder zur Sache, Sonntag ist dann Erholung angesagt...


----------



## wp-3d (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Michael,

die Laichzeit erstreckt sich über den gesamten Sommer, bei über 18°C Wassertemperatur. 
Das laichen (Eiablage wenn die Notropis rot sind) dauert je nach Schwarmgrösse 1-3 Tage.

.


----------



## Michel62 (12. Juni 2014)

Danke für die antworten.
Hatte ich mir schon fast gedacht das, das hübsche Schauspiel schon vorbei ist. Schade hätte ruhig länger dauern können. Ist auch blöde das es vermutlich keine Jungen gibt, wegen den großen normalen Elritzen. Hatte extra Kiesschüsselchen für sie reingestellt und was machen sie, laichen an den Algen auf der Ufermatte wo der Laich wohl sofort von den anderen gefressen wurde. Wenn sich mein Teich sich hoffentlich in den nächsten 2 Jahren mit den Algen eingespielt hatte ( Keine Algen mehr träum ) dann werde ich wohl nochmal welche bestellen.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Juni 2014)

Michel62 schrieb:


> Hatte extra Kiesschüsselchen für sie reingestellt und was machen sie, laichen an den Algen auf der Ufermatte wo der Laich wohl sofort von den anderen gefressen wurde.


 
Ich warte es erst mal ab ob ich Jungfische im Herbst finden kann. Habe aber nur 4 Alttiere und 14 Jungtiere vom letzten Jahr. Mal schauen ob die dieses Jahr schon Nachwuchs erzeugen.


----------



## wp-3d (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Totto,

nach dem die Jungtiere Farben zeigen, kommen sie auch in die Geschlechtsreife.

.


----------



## Goofy77 (19. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,

der erste Nachwuchs ist da!!!! 

Wir waren eine Woche nicht zuhause, gestern habe ich bei der ersten Sicht vom Teich ca. 50 kleine Notropis entdeckt. Die meisten ca. 1cm, manche auch größer... Unsere Orfen sind ganz ruhig, keine Spur von Hetzjagd im Teich, hoffe das bleibt so!

Wir sind begeistert und gespannt wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2014)

wp-3d schrieb:


> die Laichzeit erstreckt sich über den gesamten Sommer, bei über 18°C Wassertemperatur.
> Das laichen (Eiablage wenn die Notropis rot sind) dauert je nach Schwarmgrösse 1-3 Tage.


Wassertemperatur war bei mir über 25°C in einer Wassertiefe von 15 cm......ableichen oder Leichfärbung habe ich aber nie gesehen.....vielleicht ist mein Teich einfach zu tief so das Sie in der Teife in der Sie unterwegs sind einfach nicht genug Temperatur hatten.

Werde mal imOktober mit einem Feinkescher die möglichen Jungfischbereiche abkeschern. Mal schauen ob ich etwas finde. Gesehen habe ich noch nix.


----------



## lotta (19. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Frank,
ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem Nachwuchs.

Meine Notropis, nachdem sie sich vom Bachlauf in den Teich verzogen haben,
laichen auch was das Zeug hält.
Leider werden Pat und Patachon(meine __ Sonnenbarsche zur Goldfischgeburtenkontrolle),
leider keinen Nachwuchs zulassen.So schade.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass von Deinen viele durchkommen.
Gruß Bine
P.S. Totto,
Mein Teich ist nicht sehr warm da sehr schattig,
aber dieses Farbenspiel, dauert bei mir nun auch schon einige Wochen.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Aug. 2014)

Tja, da habe ich noch ein Aquarium Kaltwasser zur Jungfischaufzucht eingefahren rumstehen und andere haben Junge und müssen sich wohlmöglich noch ein Becken besorgen um die über den ersten Winter zu bringen.....so ist es eben.


----------



## Goofy77 (23. Aug. 2014)

Nach einigen Tagen und suchen im Teich schätzen wir das es ca. 150 Babys sind die da rumschwimmen... Um zumindest einige über den Winter zu bringen haben wir erstmal knapp 25 aus dem Teich geholt und ins Aquarium gesteckt... Mal sehn wie die sich hier machen, nächstes Jahr sollen die dann aber in den Teich wenn die Größe passt.


----------



## ingo 66 (28. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,-
okay,hier klink ich mich mal ein-
Also,-ich könnt einige Chrosomus erythrogaster  bekommen zu nem Preis wo man net nein sagen kann.Leider hab ich keinen Plan über deren Haltungsbedinungen und im Web ist kaum was zu finden.Ich denke mal daß die in der Haltung ähnlich sind wie Notropis chrosomus sind?????Hab vor die mir denen zusammen zu halten.Was sagen die Experten?

Grüße


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ingo

Gib mal im Netz redbelly dace ein

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Northern_redbelly_dace und http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Southern_redbelly_dace

LG Uwe


----------



## ingo 66 (29. Aug. 2014)

Hi,
und danke.
De Seite hatte ich mir schon reingezogen nur leider ist mein englisch etwas..naja...und der Google Übersetzer ist auch net das Wahre.
Intressant war allerdings zu lesen:frisst Kieselalgen...

Grüße


----------



## Uwe.SH (29. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ingo
Ich bin auch erst unter (redbelly dace) fündig geworden.
Mich hat interessiert wo die genau Vorkommen, ob die was fürs Freiland sind.
Sehen ja auch schön aus, und werden nicht zu groß.


----------



## ingo 66 (30. Okt. 2014)

Hi,
so,-natürlich muste ich die Redbelly's eintüten......hihi.
Nordamerikazuwachs!Hab die Schmuckstücke in ein 160er Aqua zusammen mit 10 Rainbowshinern gepackt und was soll ich sagen-vor fünf Tagen wurde abgelaicht!Der Hammer!Bei 16 Grad Wassertemperatur!Leider sind es nicht besonders viele Eier gewesen ich hab genau einen Tag zu spät die Laichschale reingestellt.
Aber immerhin ca 20 frischgeschlüpfte Redbelly Larven eiern nun durch's Aufzuchtbecken.
Daumendrück daß die alle groß werden.

Grüße


----------



## Luuh (1. Nov. 2014)

Die Springbarsche sehen ja toll aus! Wie sollte man die denn am
besten im Gartenteich halten? Du bist ja auf deiner Website eher auf
die Haltung im Aquarium eingegangen.

Grüße


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Nov. 2014)

Hi Luuh,

ich hab zwar noch keine Etheostoma gehalten, aber sie sollten sich eigentlich nicht allzuviel von den heimischen Bodenfischen der Äschen/Barbenregion (__ Bachschmerle, __ Steinbeißer, __ Groppe) unterscheiden. Also nicht zu warmes Wasser (u.a. wegen der besseren Sauerstoffsättigung), stellenweise zumindest ne Strömung und einen Waschkiesboden mit ner Menge eingestreuter Rheinkiesel ect in unterschiedlichen Größen. Springbarsche haben aufgrund ihres Lebensraumes ja nur noch ne recht verkümmerte Schwimmblase. Sie "hüpfen" daher wie die Groppe eher am Boden rum als zu schwimmen

MfG farnk


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Nov. 2014)

Kennt einer eigendlich Chanchito (Australoheros faciatus), ein Südamerikanischer Bundbarch der gemäßigten Zone. Soll es auch in einigen Seen in Baden-Württemberg und Nordrhein-Westfalen geben.

Hat jemand sowas schon mal im Teich gehabt.?


----------



## Uwe.SH (13. Nov. 2014)

Hallo

Die Australoheros facetus, werden den Winter nicht überleben.
Ist hier im Forum auch schon ein Beitrag
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/chamaeleonbuntbarsch-australoheros-facetus.26588/

LG Uwe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Nov. 2014)

Hi Torsten,

ich kenn den noch aus meiner Aquaristikanfangszeit als Cichlasoma faceatum. Wie schon geschreiben wurde verträgt der für einen Cichliden kurzfristig auch mal niedrige Wassertemperaturen von 5-6 Grad, aber um längerfristig überleben zu können sollte es nicht deutlich unter 10-12 Grad fallen. In Europa kann er sich ausgewildert bisher nur im äußersten Süden Portugals/Spaniens halten (in der Ecke wo zwei subtropische Meere durch die Wärmespeicherung des Wassers für ein sehr mildes Winterklima sorgen) Dieser Cichlide ist übrigens ein sehr rabiater Geselle und sehr starker Wühler der selbst 4-5cm Kieselsteine umherschaufeln kann - beides mit ein Grund warum er als erster um 1894 eingeführter Buntbarsch heute so gut wie gar nicht mehr im normalen Aquaristik-Handel anzutreffen ist.

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2014)

Tja, Wiki sagt "Soll es auch in einigen Seen in Baden-Württemberg und Nordrhein-Westfalen geben." Möglicherweise sind die Teiche tief genung, das es auch im Winter noch am Teichboden oder in Zwischenschichten warm genug bleibt.
Vielleicht irgend welche Überlebenskünstler oder nur eine Sommerpopulation die dann gleich an die Angel gehüpft ist.

Würde mir sowas nicht in den Teich holen. Guppy, wirklich kleine, haben bei mir den Sommer ohne Ausfälle im abgesperrten Flachwasser reichlich schnell an größe Zugelegt. Erst als durch ein Regenereignis die Tiere ins tiefere Wasser entkommen sind dab es Ausfälle. Ob durch die Koi oder durch __ Libellen kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Fakt ist das die Tiere, welche ich dem Teich später entnommen habe, sehr kräftig waren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2014)

Hi Thorsten,

möglich wäre zumindest ein überleben in natürlichen Seen die warme Quellen aufweißen wo sich so die Umgebungtemperaturen deswegen im Winter deutlich erhöhen (ähnlich wie die schwarzen Raucher in der Tiefsee)
In nehme aber auch schwer an das die "Fundmeldungen" aus Baggerlöchern stammen - die werden nämlich von "tierlieben Personen", da meißt sehr leicht/gut zugänglich zum aussetzen von Fischen verwendet. Nur weil da mal ein Fisch an die Angel ging ect. heißt das ja nicht das sich die Fische dort auch längerfistig halten können. (die Guppiepopulation die jahrelang in dem berühmt/berüchtigten "Guppiebach" im Kölner Raum lebte ist da mittlerweile wohl auch wieder ausgestorben, nachden ein Kühlwasserzulauf längere Zeit abgeschaltet war

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2014)

Denke auch das schon auf grund der geringen genetischen Basis da nix wirklich festsetzen kann. 

Andersrum haben es andere Tiere ja auch geschaft. Einfach mal abwarten.

Den Waschbären werden wir hier wohl nie wieder los.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Denke auch das schon auf grund der geringen genetischen Basis da nix wirklich festsetzen kann.
> 
> Den Waschbären werden wir hier wohl nie wieder los.



HI Torsten,

der war an das hiesige Klima aber auch schon von seiner Heimat her jahrtausende lang gut angepaßt.
Auf dem Weg zur Arbeit han ich die letzten 3 Monate einige gesehen die "Beutegreifern" zum Opfer gefallen sind. An die 30 überfahrene Jungtiere auf meinen täglichen 25 km Schnellstraße

gibt ja auch noch die biologische 10er Regel
von

100 Arten schaffen es

10 sich dauerhaft zu halten und

1 wird zum sich agressiv ausbreitenden  Neophyt/Neozoen

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Nov. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> An die 30 überfahrene Jungtiere auf meine täglichen 25 km Schnellstraße


Dann kann man sich vorstellen wie voll die Gegend bei euch mit den Tierchen ist.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Nov. 2014)

die Quelle der Plage hat in den 30ern ja auch in nur 35km Luftlinie seinen Ausgang genommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Uwe.SH (24. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Torsten

Hier ist ein wissenschaftliche Studie
http://www.bfn.de/fileadmin/MDB/documents/service/skript_279.pdf
Auch hier zu lesen auf der Seite 20 unten.
(2.3.3 Aquarienfische)

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Nov. 2014)

Uwe.SH schrieb:


> Hier ist ein wissenschaftliche Studie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wirklich schön mal nach zu lesen, Danke für den Link


----------



## Uwe.SH (14. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten

Oder schau mal hier, ob was für dich dabei ist.

Fischarten Heimisch und nicht Heimisch USA

Einfach da mal auf More Info ( Collection info) da sind die Gewässer und die Region, oder auf ( Animated Map) da ist eine Karte.

LG Uwe
http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/SpeciesList.aspx?Group=Fishes


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Dez. 2014)

Oha, da muss ich ja mit meinem Englisch kämpfen....aber nette Seite. Schon heftig was da alleine in Florida an exotischen Fischen herum schwimmt. Schwertträger scheinen über ganz Nordamerika verstreut zu geben.


----------



## Uwe.SH (16. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Thorsten

Bei den Schwertträger habe ich auch schon geschaut.
Ich habe aber noch nicht alle, Klimadaten der Gebiete. An einigen Orten, ist auch Frost im Winter bis -3C

Die Verbreitung von Herichtys cyanoguttatum, schaut auch nicht schlecht aus.
Das vorkommen in Pekin Illinois, das ist aber in der Nähe zu einem Kraftwerk,
ich habe bei Google Earth geschaut.

Ist hier auch beschrieben_ http://nas.er.usgs.gov/queries/FactSheet.aspx?speciesID=443_
In Lincoln Nebraska, gibt es keine mehr, warum auch immer.
Zumindest den Sommer über, kann man die gut im Teich halten.

LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Dez. 2014)

Schon wegen den Formosa müsste man mal nach Florida.


----------



## Uwe.SH (2. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten
Heterandria formosa sollten auch gehen, in klimatisch günstigen Gebieten,
Mit milden Wintern. NZ bekommt man auch hier zu Lande gekauft.
Es gab auch schon, Berichte darüber.
A. Arnold (1989) : Härtetest für Heterandria formosa Der Zwergkärpfling erträgt Temperaturen nahe 0 °C. Aquarien Terrarien  (7): 230-231
LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Jan. 2015)

Ich habe seid ca. 20 Jahren einen Stamm. Leider habe ich die letzten Jahre nicht drauf aufgepast. Müsste mal Blut auffrischen. Zwischenzeitlich waren es über 70 Tiere. Derzeit nur noch 2 Paare.


----------



## Uwe.SH (3. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Dann schau mal, das du weiter züchtest. Sind ja auch recht selten.
Hast du die Fische im Sommer draußen?

Hier sind zwei kleine Filme, vom Lebensraum von Etheostoma, Lythrurus und Co Teil2


LG Uwe


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Jan. 2015)

Uwe.SH schrieb:


> Hast du die Fische im Sommer draußen?


Nein, die waren lange in einem Artenbecken....dann wurden Sie über meine Anderen Becken verteilt als ich die Beckenanzahl verringerte. Haben sich immer in den anderen Becken erhalten. Nur jetzt hat sich ein Karfunkelsalmlerbeifang als größer werdend und als starker Räuber entpuppt. Der Beifang ist jetzt raus.

Nun hoffe ich aus den vier Tieren wieder einen Bestand aufbauen zu können. Derzeit scheint sich aber nix zu rühren. Sind in meinem stark bewachsenen 450 L Becken wo sie sich immer erhalten konnten. Bin am Überlegen die zu meinem mittleren Guppyjungen zu setzten (Roter Stamm mit teilweisen Tigermuster)....hoffe nur die Guppys sind noch zu klein die Jungen zu fressen.

In dem Aufzuchtbecken ist nicht so viel Kraut.


----------



## ingo 66 (24. Jan. 2015)

Hi,
mal ein kurzes Update.
Nach einigen tricksen mit Licht und Temperatur haben meine Chrosomus erythrogaster zum zweiten Mal abgelaicht.
Hab nur ca.15 Jungtiere von 3-4 cm rumschwimmen-freu-freu.

Grüße


----------



## Uwe.SH (25. Jan. 2015)

Hallo Thorsten



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Kennt einer eigendlich Chanchito (Australoheros faciatus), ein Südamerikanischer Bundbarch der gemäßigten Zone. Soll es auch in einigen Seen in Baden-Württemberg und Nordrhein-Westfalen geben.
> Hat jemand sowas schon mal im Teich gehabt.?



Hier ist ein keiner Bericht von Australoheros 

@ Ingo Glückwunsch zur Nachzucht

LG Uwe


----------



## Egon (29. Sep. 2015)

Moin,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich die __ Regenbogenelritze im Gartenteich füttern muss?
Ich füttere die Goldfische nämlich nicht und die kommen seit Jahren prima damit zurecht und vermehren sich auch nicht übermäßig.

"Winterhart" sollen die Regenbogenelritzen ja sein und sich auch mit Goldfischen vertragen.


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Egon,
die Goldfische, ebenso wie Koi und __ Sonnenbarsche.
verstehen sich bestens mit den Regenbogenelritzen(Notropis).
"Winterhart" sind sie auf jeden Fall, wenn Du sie aus einer Teichzucht mit Wintertemperaturen, beziehst/bezogen hast.
Ich füttere meine Koi, somit auch die Goldfische...
Die "Minis" (Notropis), bekommen bei mir den Sommer über, 
jeden Abend ein wenig Flockenfutter unter die Wasseroberfläche gedrückt und verteilt.
Sicher kommen sie aber auch ohne Futter aus, wenn Dein Teich sehr naturnah und nicht steril ist.

Viel Glück mit den schönen, bunten Kleinteilen
Bine


----------



## Benny337 (18. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
Ich habe einige Fotos von E.Caerulem/Spectabile/Zonale gemacht und wollte die gerne zeigen.
Teilweise im Teich und Aquarium
Und hier noch eine kurze Video E.Caeruleum bei ableichen im meinem Teich .
Lg Benny





_View: https://youtu.be/aYL2yrEhEKY_


----------



## lotta (19. Apr. 2016)

Ganz tolle Fotos Benny, danke Dir dafür.Ich hatte viel Spaß beim Anschauen.
Der Akt im Film ist sehr interessant(das scheinen die Notropis ebenso zu empfinden)
Springbarsche habe ich noch nie in Natura gesehen, sehr hübsches Männchen und toll, wie sich das Weibchen verbuddelt.
Bitte gerne mehr Fotos und Filme
Bine


----------



## Benny337 (19. Apr. 2016)

Danke Lotta,
Es freud mich wenn die Bilder gefallen .
Ja ich mache immer wieder Fotos.
Ja und noch was, ich habe keine Spiegelreflex Camera ,
Nur eine Compact Camera, nur zu Info .
Lg Benny.


----------

